# How to bottle feed a lamb?



## Our7Wonders (Mar 22, 2011)

I've got bottle feeding my goats down, but now I'm getting a two day old lamb to start bottle feeding.  

What are the differences? In bottle feeding I mean.  I do know the difference in a sheep and a goat.    Anything major I need to know?  I know they can't have the same mineral or feed due to copper needs but besides that?  

I'll be using goat milk, do I need to add anything to it?

Do they use the same kind of nipple on the bottle?

Do they eat roughly the same amount?  This is a new little one, what's a good starting point to offer him (ounce wise)?  Is 4oz too much/too little?

I'll have a million other questions soon.  

Thanks!


----------



## she-earl (Mar 22, 2011)

When I had bottle lambs last year, I started out by feeding them 1/4 cup every two hours.  I didn't get set my alarm for night feedings.  If I got awake during the night, I would feed them.  Once they were started on bottles, I would gradually increase the amount and then eventually started lengthening the time between feedings.
You can use the same nipple on a glass soda bottle as you would for a goat.  However, as my lambs grew in size and strength, the nipple would get pulled off.  Once they become aggressive with the bottle, you could use a regular baby bottle so that they could not pull the nipple off.
Have fun with them.  My two bottle ewes from last year both lambed in the past two weeks.  One had a single ram lamb and the other had a ram and ewe lamb.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 22, 2011)

Here's  an article with some good information for you.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

